# 75 Gallon filtration...overkill?



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi, 

currently have a 38 gallon with 5 yellow labs, and 2 electric blues which runs on an aquaclear 70

I will be setting up a 75g shortly to transfer them into (also i will eventually add about 10-15 fry which are 2 months old now, and hopefully 4 clown loaches) just need to complete the hood and lighting. 

I bought an aquaclear 110 (rated 167-500GPH) for the tank which i was going to use with the AC 70, but i just picked up a used Fluval 303 for $5!!!!!

the fluval is rated at 222gph

would the aquaclear 110 and fluval 303 be overkill for the 75Gallon? 

Combined GPH of 367GPH (low setting on AC) to722GPH!!


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think you can over do it really....unless the flow was moving your fish around too much.  That should be perfect for a Cichlid tank....Mbuna are messy anyways, so you'll be happy with extra filtration.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

standard filtration rate should be 10X..... so for your 75 gallon tank your filters should be pumping 750 GPH.... you are only half way there.... actually the AC 110 pumps 435 GPH.... i own about 8 or so AC filters..they are my favorite HOB filters outside of the old fashioned supreme's


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

I use a fluval 405 on my 75 gallon and always have crystal clear water without any problems.


----------



## LS70 (Jun 3, 2006)

cool,

the 500gph was just the rating on the websites for the AC 110, but even if its 435gph that is a combined rate of 660gph from 2 fairly large filters plus i have a via aqua 1300 power head which is rated at 370gph (this one actually pushed the fish around a bit if they get close enough.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I would run all three filters. I'm a big believer in heavy filtration. In general I try to get 10 to 15 turns per hour on most tanks based on rated output.

To figure turns per hour, divide filtration capacity by the gallons of the tank. For example, I have two Emperor 400s on my 55 gallon. 800 gallons per hour / 55 gallons = 14.5 turns per hour. Nice clean water.


----------

